# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  SERVO MOTOR

## ΤΣΑΡΟΣ

Έχω έναι μικρό servo motor απο παλιό εκτυπωτή και θα ήθελα πληροφορίες πώς θα το οδηγήσω...Το ολοκληρωμένο που το οδηγεί είναι το SLA6023 αλλά το datasheet του δεν είναι και πολύ αναλυτικό.

----------


## uC

το πιο πίθανο να είναι βηματικός κινητήρας(stepper motor) και όχι servo.

Μπορείς να βρείς πολλές πληροφορίες στο www.google.com.gr βάζοντας λέξεις κλειδιά stepper motor control.

----------

FILMAN (29-11-16)

----------


## thanasis 1

Το servo motor που θελω να παρω λεει

Stall Torque : 1.2kg / 42.3oz(4.8V);1.6 kg / 56.4oz (6.0V)

εγω που θελω να περιστρεφω καθετα εναν αξονα 150γραμμαρια 40-50εκ θα μπορει ανετα?

----------


## kioan

Το SLA6023 είναι 3-phase motor driver για μοτέρ BLDC.

Υπάρχει σχετικό application note της Atmel από το οποίο μπορείς να πάρεις μια ιδέα για την οδήγησή του: AVR444: Sensorless control of 3-phase brushless DC motors.

----------


## chip

> Το servo motor που θελω να παρω λεει
> 
> Stall Torque : 1.2kg / 42.3oz(4.8V);1.6 kg / 56.4oz (6.0V)
> 
> εγω που θελω να περιστρεφω καθετα εναν αξονα 150γραμμαρια 40-50εκ θα μπορει ανετα?



Η ροπή έχει μονάδες δύναμη επί απόσταση.... άρα εκείνο το 1,2Kg είναι επί εκατοστά? επί μέτρα? Μάλλον επί εκατοστά...
και αν εννοείς οτι θέλεις να ασκείς ροπή 0,15Kg*40cm=6 τότε δεν είναι επαρκής ο κινητήρας....

----------


## Satcom

Τι πήγες και ξέθαψες από το 2005 ? !!!!!

----------


## thanasis 1

> Η ροπή έχει μονάδες δύναμη επί απόσταση.... άρα εκείνο το 1,2Kg είναι επί εκατοστά? επί μέτρα? Μάλλον επί εκατοστά...
> και αν εννοείς οτι θέλεις να ασκείς ροπή 0,15Kg*40cm=6 τότε δεν είναι επαρκής ο κινητήρας....




Chip σε ολα τα datasheet που εχω κοιταξει λενε kg/cm οποτε εκατοστα θα ειναι και σε αυτο που θελω να παρω.
Αρα παω για αλλο με μεγαλυτερη,σε ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια.

----------


## SProg

> Η ροπή έχει μονάδες δύναμη επί απόσταση....



Ολα τα δινει.


Stepper motor torque is usually measured in oz/in or *ounces per inch. The picture above shows what that measurement means, and a method of actually measuring it. If the motor can HOLD a weight of 100oz on a 1 inch radius pulley it is said to have a stationary "holding torque" of 100oz/in and is therefore sold as a 100oz/in motor. 

*step02.gif


http://www.romanblack.com/stepper.htm

----------

FILMAN (29-11-16)

----------


## thanasis 1

Οσο αφορα το σημα στο signal ενος servo motor,ενος esc(electronic speed controller)... και χρησιμοποιουμε μ/ε που τα σηματα του ειναι στα 3.3v μπορουμε ανετα να τα οδηγησουμε ετσι δεν ειναι?Θα υπαρχει καποια δυσλειτουργια?
Διαβασα οτι στα σηματα ttl oποιαδήποτε σήμα μεταξύ GND και 0.8V θεωρείται λογική "ΧΑΜΗΛΗ" και οποιοδήποτε σήμα πάνω από 2.2V έως VCC θεωρείται λογική "HIGH".

Σε αυτο π.χ. το sevo motor λεει οτι στην τροφοδοσια και στο σημα πρεπει να ειναι μεταξυ 4.8 με 7.2 volt,σε αλλα που εψαξα δεν ελεγαν.

----------


## SProg

Δεν εχεις να κανεις με σηματα TTL εδω.

Για το Servo που ανεβασες... οι τιμες της τασης τροφοδοσιας και σηματος ειναι *ορισμενες* απο τον κατασκευαστη.Το πως βγηκαν αυτες μονο αυτος ξερεις, αφου μονο αυτος ξερει τα χαρακτηριστικα του κυκλωματος οδηγησης και του κινητηρα.

Το αν θα δουλεψει με σημα στα 3.3V δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει καποιος που να στο πει με σιγουρια.Και να στο πει παλι δε σημαινει κατι.Βαλε ενδιαμεσο Buffer.

----------

thanasis 1 (16-01-17)

----------


## lepouras

τα άσχετα μηνύματα μεταφέρθηκαν στην εξαέρωση.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=85535&page=82

----------


## thanasis 1

Μια ακομα ερωτηση,αυτο το σερβο μοτορ ειναι αναλογικο και οχι ψηφιακο.
Θα μπορω να το κανω να περιστρεφεται συνεχομενα οπως κανουν πολυ σε αλλα που ειναι ψηφιακα,γνωριζει κανεις??

----------


## andrewsweet4

Το αν ενα hobby servo οπως αυτο που διχνεις στο λινκ γυριζει 180 ή 360 μοιρες(συνεχης περιστροφη με ελεγχο ταχυτητας), δεν εξαρταται απτο αν ειναι αναλογικο ή ψηφιακο, αλλα απτον τρόπο κατασκευής του. Στα περισσοτερα χομπιστικα σερβο είτε αναλογικα είτε ψηφιακα, εάν το τελευταίο μεγαλο γραναζι τους (αυτο που ειναι ο αξονας εξοδου πανω) ειναι πλαστικο, μπορεις να το μετατρέψεις και μονος σου σε συνεχης περιστροφης. Κανε μια αναζητηση στο youtube για convert continuous rotation servo και θα καταλαβεις τι ενοω  :Smile:

----------


## thanasis 1

Ανδρεα εκτος απο το γραναζι που λες ολοι μα ολοι πειραζουν την μικρη πλακετουλα που εχουν δηλαδη βγαζουν το ποτενσιομετρο και το αντικαθιστουν με καποιες αντιστασεις.
Απλα ρωτησα για να δω αν γινεται αυτη η μετατροπη και σε αυτα.

----------


## thanasis 1

Συνδεσα σε ενα arduino due ενα servo motor μεσω του txb0108(voltage level translator) αλλα δεν μου δουλευει,αν ομως συνδεσω το καλωδιο signal κατευθειαν στην πορτα του arduino δουλευει.
Ειναι λογικο αυτο?

----------


## SProg

Ο Duo τρεχει στα 3.3V, εβαλες το TXB0108 (ακραια λυση, γινοταν και με ενα απλο διακοπτη) για να το ενισχυσεις σε τι σταθμη;

----------


## thanasis 1

> *Ο Duo τρεχει στα 3.3V*, εβαλες το TXB0108 (ακραια  λυση, γινοταν και με ενα απλο διακοπτη) για να το ενισχυσεις σε τι  σταθμη;



Ναι γι αυτο το εβαλα,το txb0108 το ειχα διαθεσιμο και ετσι το εβαλα για δοκιμη,το χρησιμοποιησα για να κανω τα 3.3v σε 5v για το καλωδιο signal.

----------


## thanasis 1

Τελικα εφτιαξα με ενα τρανζιστορ ενα voltage level shifter για να κανω τα 3.3v σε 5v και το servo γυρναει μια χαρα,ξανα δοκιμασα με το txb0108 αλλα και παλι δεν δουλευει.
Δεν ξερω τι σκαλωμα τρωει με αυτο,ειναι λογικο??

----------


## SProg

Θαναση ειδες τι σημα βγαζει με παλμογραφο;



Αλλιως κανε ενα σχηματικο να δουμε τι συνδεσες και πως,εστω και στο χαρτι.

----------


## thanasis 1

Ναι το ειδα με λογικο αναλυτη και στις δυο περιπτωσεις(txb0108-transistor)μου βγαζει σωστα τον τετραγωνικο παλμο.
Η συνδεση

TXB0108_connection.jpg
αν συνδεσω στην θεση του servo ενα esc-bldc δουλευει κανονικα μονο στο servo δεν δουλευει,παιζει να φταιει επειδη ειναι απο ebay το servo.

----------


## thanasis 1

Δεδομενου οτι ενας μικροελεγκτης μπορει να οδηγηση εναν κινητηρα servo ή οτιδιποτε αλλο με σηματα pwm γενικα ποσο ρευμα τραβαει απο αυτο το πιν που οδηγει τον κινητηρα?
Ξεροντας οτι τον πιν μπορει να δωσει στην περιπτωση του αρδουινου 20mA(μεγιστο 40mA) χωρις κανενα προβλημα τοτε ποσο ειναι το ρευμα που τραβαει απο το πιν αυτο?Μπορω καπως να το δω?

Edit για ποστ 20
Τελικα για να μου δουλεψει το servo με το txb0108 χρειαστικε να συνδεσω μια αντισταση 5kΩ-10kΩ σε σειρα. :Smile:

----------


## Fire Doger

Ανάλογα, αν έχεις για παράδειγμα 1 servo απ' τα μικρά τότε δεν οδηγείς τον κινητήρα απευθείας αλλά τα σήματα καταλήγουν σε μΕ μέσα στο κουτί με high Z, άρα σχεδόν τίποτα.
Αν οδηγείς mosfet ή L298  ή κάτι άλλο ανάλογα τι λέει το datasheet. Συνήθως είναι πολύ χαμηλό γιατί καταλήγουν σε gate.

----------

thanasis 1 (17-05-17)

----------


## thanasis 1

Γεια σας,θελω να φτιαξω ενα κινητηρα servo και αναζητοντας στο νετ ειδα οτι τα περισσοτερα στο εσωτερικο τους κυκλωμα ειχαν το chip AA51880 ή το YT246B.
Αυτα τα δυο μονο στο ebay ή στο alliexpress μπορεις να τα βρεις.Προφανως θα υπαρχουν και αλλα τετοια chip αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι,εσεις ξερετε καποια αλλα chip γι αυτη την δουλεια??

----------


## xristos2

Καλημερα κυριοι, εχω δυο σερβο που τα εχω συνδεσει με καλωδιο Υ για να περνουν κινηση συγχρονως απο ενα καναλι. εαν θελω με εναν διακοπτη να δινω κινηση μονο στο ενα, που θα πρεπει να μπει αυτος;
στην γειωση, στο κοκκινο, η στο καλωδιο που δινει σημα;
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## Vagelis64

Αν θες να μετακινει τον αξονα μονο, παιρνεις ένα σερβομοτερ από τηλεκατευθνομενο  απλο (κιλα τσεκαρεις - δυναμη)
Βαζεις  και το καταληλο πλαστικο αναμεσα σε γραναζι του και αξονα που θες να κινησεις.
Ειχα φτιαξει μια κατασκευη να κινει ενα δοχειο (ταπερ)
Το ειχα ανοιξει μεσα, ειχα βγαλει την ακιδα Stop του και εκανε συνεχεια περιστροφικη κινηση.
Αν προσαρμοσεις τον αξονα θα κανει κινηση πανω-κατω  ή αριστερα δεξια, αναλογα με κατασκευη σου.
Χαλασμενα σερβο βρισκεις, τα πετανε . Η πλακετα χαλαει που δεν σου χρειαζεται.
Μονο το μοτερ θες. Αν θες κατι από σε κινηση, μη χαλας χρηματα για τσιπακια οδηγησης. (νωμη μου,απο  εκει  και περα εσυ ορζεις)

----------


## Vagelis64

Συνηθως το + κόβουμε.

----------


## xristos2

> Συνηθως το + κόβουμε.



ευχαριστω πολυ!
αυτο σκεφτομουν και εγω, και τελικα το επιβεβαιωσα ψαχνοντας σε ξενα λημματα στο διαδικτυο γιατι στα ελληνικα δεν ειχε και πολλα.
απλα φοβομουν μην το ρευμα απο το σημα κατεστρεφε το σερβο, αλλα τελικα εμαθα οτι αυτο δεν συμβαινει γιατι ειναι πολυ μικρο το ρευμα.

----------

